# This ones for the Giller...



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

What trap modification to canine traps brought you the most success in your fur taking experience and why? Pics if you can. 

Everyone else, wait til Gil gets his reading glasses on and finds the keyboard before responding. Then, please let it rip.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## gilgetter (Feb 28, 2006)

let me see. Is this a trick question?Most of the guys on here that know me know, I do very little land trapping. and no K-9 trapping so the answer to the question would be none.

thanks for waiting till I got my specks on. first rusty, now you, awful ruff on a old guy.

bout the only thing I do to any trap is add swivels, and or a drowning lock of some kind.

Alot of wolf, coyote, fox, and such was caught in double long springs and jumps, straight out of the box. how they ever held I dont know, so I dont see trap mods as something that has to be done. If you like to tinker, or think they help, thats for you to do or not. for me If I didnt think the trap would hold said critter, I wouldnt buy it in the first place.


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

No trick question here, Gil. With me, to alot of peoples disappointment, what you see (and hear) is what you get. I'm not sure I even know how to spell alterior, that alone moteve.

But I do appreciate the honest answer. Just goes to show me that I am not the only one that probably gets in trouble with the wife. Lol. I was just hoping that you could pass on some novel advice, just in case the wife is lurking. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## gilgetter (Feb 28, 2006)

About trapping is dont over think it.None of the things we do or make is going into orbit. so how important is it really? I like to catch critters, I really like to catch lots of critters. sometimes I do, other times I dont. when I do Im happy, when I dont Im happy to.we match wits with everyday all day critters, they play for keeps every second of every day. when I beat one good for me, when I dont good for them. the game goes on. It has forever, and it will forever. thats what I love about it.


----------



## toepincher (Oct 3, 2010)

I hope I'm not interrupting, You seem to be having a moment.....HEHE! Gil, very well put. As far as mods go, I modified the brand I was buying and it made a drastic improvement. JMHO buy a good trap that works right out of the box.


----------



## North wind (Oct 19, 2009)

For coyotes a good #3 or #4 will increase your success if everything else is right. Wide jaws are also a must for me along with good swivels all welded closed. After a catch I want to clean the trap up quick and reset it, not fix it...


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

Great suggestions guys! 

What about the rest of you? 120+ views and not another flea bag herder? I think 116+ of you are sand baggin'. Come on scrooges, the newbies aren't gonna put a dent in anybody's take, especially this one! 

What one trap mod increased your take more than anything else of canines over the years?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

A pinch pan. Why would that make a big difference? 

Griff

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## BigWhiskey (Jan 7, 2010)

All my coyote traps are laminated, baseplated, and have at least two swivels. I don't know for a fact that they have caught me more coyotes but they make me feel all warm and fuzzy. I laminate as much as anything to help with non targets. I enjoy tinkering on traps in the summer, it gives me something semi-productive to do. 

This spring I bought 2 dozen #4 dukes and I will be removing the existing center locator hook up and replacing with base plates and adding lamination with additional swivels. I am going to try out JC Connors new swivels and see how they work. I know a guy that catches coyotes with a standard #2 duke with out any mods.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

BigWhiskey = Big Iron :lol:


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

Seaarkshooter said:


> What one trap mod increased your take more than anything else of canines over the years?
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


None! 
Though all of my coyote traps are fully tricked-out right down to thicker spring pins but no pinch pans, not any or all of those modifications can be attributed to increasing my catch by 0.001%. I personally see no need for ME to go to pinch pans because I've NEVER had a coyote step on a Bridger or Duke pan that wasn't waiting for me the next morning and that is a fact!

IMHO, there isn't a trap made today, designed and engineered to catch and hold coyotes that won't as is! If there is or if there are, subjectively speaking, "better" coyote traps, or modifications that will increase my coyote catch, than tell me objectively, by how many % will my catch increase with the "better" trap or specific modifications??? Come on, step right up and prove objectively not the subjective "I think or I feel" stuff, what % increase I can anticipate??? Yes, I'm being somewhat facetious trying to prove a point to these newer or inexperienced canine trappers that it isn't the trap!

Now you might ask, why than does Seldom use completely tricked-out traps? I modify my traps because of today's trapping enviornment I a stand very good chance of catching pets. Property owners AND their neighbors absolutely do not like to have their doggies and kitty-cats caught in the big old nasty trap. That's why I posted the photos. No damage! Up until this year, fully a 1/3 of my property owners allowed me to trap their property AFTER I showed them one of my traps! Yes, fully a 1/3 were wavering on granting permission and my trap and explaination tipped them over to my side!!!! There upon, I can literally prove my modifications allowed me the ability to catch more coyote!!!

So in a nutshell. I modify not for increasing my trap's ability to catch more or hold onto(missing or pull-out) a coyote' paw. I modify so I can increase my catch by gaining more permissions and because of catching pets.


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

griffondog said:


> A pinch pan. Why would that make a big difference?
> 
> Griff
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX


Good point, Mike. I think its time to change all the stock ones I have out. Last fall, I learned a hard lesson while trapping the first week of November with Beaverhunter, Smokunngun and PSE3. at the property in Alcona. Smok. and PSE3 set out 30+ canine sets for me with my "readied traps" on a Saturday. 

Throughout the week, I didn't putter near them at all but drove past them and gave them a chance to work. Result...I picked up multitudes of sets the next weekend with full pad commitment evidence on them in the sand. I never adjusted the pans after waxing and made the homemade underalls too small! Where the few pans that were adjusted well could have fell correctly, I had sand seep in and lock it up! Those two set the scouted locations I layed out and made killer presentations, I just provided them with poorly prepared traps. I proved the 90-10 ratio once again!

"Why would that make a difference?" :eyeroll:

What's with people named Mike always forcing idgets like me to think things through, anyways? Lazy guys like me hate that. Lol

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

Seaarkshooter said:


> What about the rest of you? 120+ views and not another flea bag herder? I think 116+ of you are sand baggin'. Come on scrooges, the newbies aren't gonna put a dent in anybody's take, especially this one!


 
I'm just a few years more into trapping than you. I haven't caught enough k9s to give advice on how to nail them yet, IMHO.

I can tell you tippy traps are bad.


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

Seldom said:


> None!
> Though all of my coyote traps are fully tricked-out right down to thicker spring pins but no pinch pans, not any or all of those modifications can be attributed to increasing my catch by 0.001%. I personally see no need for ME to go to pinch pans because I've NEVER had a coyote step on a Bridger or Duke pan that wasn't waiting for me the next morning and that is a fact!
> 
> IMHO, there isn't a trap made today, designed and engineered to catch and hold coyotes that won't as is! If there is or if there are, subjectively speaking, "better" coyote traps, or modifications that will increase my coyote catch, than tell me objectively, by how many % will my catch increase with the "better" trap or specific modifications??? Come on, step right up and prove objectively not the subjective "I think or I feel" stuff, what % increase I can anticipate??? Yes, I'm being somewhat facetious trying to prove a point to these newer or inexperienced canine trappers that it isn't the trap!
> ...


Mike, one day you may find me stalking you from your driveway in the morning while you check your line. Lol

I know there is more than meets the eye with your trap setting. I don't think you give yourself any credit publicly. I've copied your mods to a T on your duke #4s and your single spring 160s for bottom edge sets and I saw a whole lot more to them than what you conveyed in your posts. Don't worry, I pick up what your so secretly laying down. Asking me questions was the right approach for this lazy butt. Your reluctance to give up the magic tricks doesn't mean they're not there. I bet beneath the earth of your canine sets sits genius as well. Pictures don't lie. Sorry, but I'm not buying.

Don't be surprised if one day picture goes up on here showing a killer under bridge, top edge set. You know what I am talking about. Many hours have been spent looking down cement, square wall underpasses and culverts already from every angle except on my head. If that's what it takes, so be it; I buy snorkel equipment. I don't give up easily.
Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## gilgetter (Feb 28, 2006)

Nutshell,seldom hit it out the park with his post. to prevent damage to the critter, is I think our biggest responsibility.that is what the antis throw in our face. when we take away that argument, they have nothing. do any of you laminate #11s?


----------



## gilgetter (Feb 28, 2006)

thing. whats this about pinch pans?


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

gilgetter said:


> Nutshell,seldom hit it out the park with his post. to prevent damage to the critter, is I think our biggest responsibility.that is what the antis throw in our face. when we take away that argument, they have nothing. do any of you laminate #11s?


Yes he did...of sorts. It is our biggest responsibility. Couldn't agree more.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

gilgetter said:


> thing. whats this about pinch pans?


I like pinch pans because they allow me to be a bit sloppy when making sets. Since I end up making and running most of my sets in the dark over headlights it has helped me assure the pan falls.

Griff


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

griffondog said:


> I like pinch pans because they allow me to be a bit sloppy when making sets. Since I end up making and running most of my sets in the dark over headlights it has helped me assure the pan falls.
> 
> Griff


Did I mention how much I love being retired????:lol::lol:


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Traps, mods, etc. are tools .......... no one will ever agree.

What I've learned:
stock traps, Duke and Sleepy Creek, will hold coyotes
Sleepy Creek's dogs get bent or lost more than others'
I can't hold a coyote in a stock reg. jaw Bridger (not saying anyone else can't or can)
Four coiling the Bridger's has me now holding on to those coyotes
Domestic dogs don't fight traps like wild animals, as I've yet to get any damage (making landowners feel good, is necessary)
Never caught a domestic cat, they've all been feral
Traps not bedded properly will miss animals
Prepare your sets for freezing weather about a month prior to expecting it
Not every person's trick, lure, location, situation is the same, nor is the animal. 
No one lure will catch every animal in a species, they're individuals too
Flat sets will catch as much fur as any dirt hole and are less work
Adapt and succeed, remain stagnant and become insane.

P.S. Melinda, are you reading this?


----------

